# Intel driver not working on FreeBSD 12.2



## notooth (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello everyone,

The graphic performance is not improved after I installed xf86-video-intel on FreeBSD 12.2. It's used to work on FreeBSD 12.1. Can anyone help?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 6, 2021)

> Due to slight changes to the ABI and KBI between FreeBSD 12.1 and FreeBSD 12.2, it is important to note that certain third-party kernel modules may need to be rebuilt locally, until FreeBSD 12.1 reaches end of life.



See : https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.2R/errata.html

To rebuild drm-kmod correctly do:


```
pkg remove drm-kmod
pkg autoremove (This should remove the gpu-firmware and drm-fbsd12.0-kmod.  If not remove them manually)
cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-kmod
make install clean
```


----------



## notooth (Jan 6, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

